# Prewar Schwinn Majestic on EBAY



## TJW (Aug 31, 2015)

This seller seems to come up with some nice bikes:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-194...ANK-BICYCLE-/301727152367?hash=item464056f8ef


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2015)

That is a nice '41 Autocycle. Bad timing for me or I'd be on that! V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 31, 2015)

Front fork looks bent back!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 31, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Front fork looks bent back!






*Nice bike for sure and yep!  Fork is definately bent back, legs are sort of 'straighened out' below the pivot.  
Seller comes with the 'goods' regulary!*


----------

